# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Hit a DC with a snowball

Advanced Task - Steal all the presents in Who-ville and toss them off of Mount Crumpit

----------


## ninja9578

Who-ville and Mount Crumpit are both from the Dr Suess story How the Grinch Stole Christmas!

----------


## PercyLucid

Ninja... That is a too "US" task.  No one outside the US knows what a who is... But I guess I will have to dream it... I am focused on other goals for my lucids, but I want my wings, so tonight or very soon it will be completed.  I am not excited though!

----------


## ninja9578

We've done Dr Suess taskes before, everyone seems to know who he is.  And I just asked coworkers in France and they know the story.  I'm pretty sure this is a universal task.  But just in case, here is the complete text exactly how it was narrated in the movie:
Xmas Fun - Christmas All Year Round!

----------


## PercyLucid

And how many houses do we require to loot?

This one is worthy to be a task of the year!  It is like, if you open a who's house is probably that you will find anything but a interior of a house (such as a beach, a mountain, etc)  If we need to take several houses, it will be harder... 

However, I have an idea to loot all the gifts without entering the house.  Home-destructions and/or gift teleporting is allowed, isn't?

----------


## PercyLucid

Just in time. Ninja, I think you will like it.  It ended up being a super long lucid with a non lucid cop chase and a lucid (and weird) fight with a Vampire Lord.

I think it was the longest Task of the Month lucid I ever had, not the most funniest though  ::D: 

30.11.2010I throw a snowball to the Vampire Lord and blow up presents at Mount Crumpit (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I woke up from recalling fragments and I told my self I had to MILD and complete the task of the month to avoid being wingless.  I tried to not focus on Astral Projection for one night, just to get my wings.
I performed my Chest Technique, I focused on Who's Ville and in turning lucid until I fell asleep.

I was in downtown and it was night.  I was inside my car with another DC.  For some reason, I jacket the car I was driving but I was still parked. A cop stopped behind me and ordered me to step away from my car.

I turned on the engine and the cop gave me the last warning.  I stepped on the gas and run the hell out of there.  I felt it was funny as the cop was chasing me and we were making a lot of noise. The cop was shooting from his car and he blew up one tire from my car.  I entered a very creepy neighbor with a lot of allies. I started to drive through them and crushed on one.  I still could hear the cop car approaching so I entered a building.  The cop did as well.  I wanted to enter an apartment to bribe the cop.  I tried to walk through the door without success.  I walked to the end of the aisle and I found a dead end.  I was afraid the cop would arrest me.  I found a very old school elevator, so I entered it.

The pannel looked huge for such a small building.  It has most of the buttons from floor 1 to 10.  It has some to floor one to 20, then it had one button to floor 96 and other one to 973. I pressed one button and the elevator started to go up making an odd noise.

I somehow knew I was dreaming so I checked my hands.  I had six fingers and I accepted that as reality, but I was not sure.  I kept looking at my hands and my fingers changed to five, and then I had the thumb and two more fingers.  The clarity of the dream increased and I started to focus, "As soon as this elevator opens, I will be at Who's ville."  No luck.  The elevator opened in a fancy floor.  There was carpeting of all colors.  There was violin based music and fresh flowers.  The lighting was not intense at all.  I looked at the carpets hoping there would be snow so I could throw a ball to someone.  There were a ton of white carpets, some bigger, some smaller, some were pure white, some were more grayish, but no snow. My dream started to fade extremely fast.  I somehow knew I was not going to save it.  I need to fly to save it, however, I told to myself that I saved dreams in a worse situation and I was good about it.  Imaginary was gone but I still felt my body in the dream.  My eyes were closed and I tried to open them badly with success.  I was back in the same hall. 

At the end of the hall, there was a big fancy bar.  The tables were Sequoya wood, hand made and beautiful.  There were a couple of DC at different tables.  It appeared there were having a workshop of something.  The bartender approached at me and offered a drink.  I told him if he had some sort of iced-drink, snow drink or something.  i tried to conjure snow without success so I asked him.  He told me I could summon snow if I wanted to.  I placed my hands on the table and I focused like if I was going to make a PSI-Ball.  My hands were in the position like if I was holding a baseball.  

I started to fell my hands very cold and I had some short of half-melted ice on my hands.  I grabbed it, threw it at the bartender and flew away from the window.  I was not really happy, as I threw more ice than snow, but I felt it was half a success.  I hopped to get to Who's Ville to do the task better.

It was day now and the cops were gone.  There was quite of traffic and my dream started to fade again.  I performed same recovery than before with success.  I did not want to do big efforts as I knew that my REM was about to expire and I was just prolonging the dream.  I tried to catch a taxi.  I had no cash, but who cares... I saw a few taxis that were full.  I walked in the middle of a busy street and the light turned green.  I recalled that someone a few months ago suggested to be ran by a car, but I passed as I did not do my December tasks yet.  

After a few failed attempts to catch a taxi, one stopped by me.  It was a sports car (but on the outside it looked like a regular yellow cab) there were no back seats and the driving was sitting (almost laying) on the right middle of the car.  I tried to open the door without success.  I did it with more strength and I finally got in. I said, "Hi" to the taxi driver and, "I need to get to Who's Ville please!"  The taxi driver looked at me like if I was nuts.  I told him, "Just figure the way, I know you can get me there"  

We arrived to an odd place and my dream again wanted to end.  I saved it with the same method.  I was in a home with the taxi driver.  He was in front of a TV with a PS3 controller.  He told me, "This is the closer I can get you to Who's ville"  I was somehow upset, but I recalled that the exercise was, "Steal all the presents in Who-ville and toss them off of Mount Crumpit"  so if I did it on a "Who stole X-Mas" game, it would be fine.  The taxi driver requested payment from me.  I pulled something metallic from my pocket and hand it to him.  It was more like a piece of junk.  The taxi driver looked at me mad and said, "Real cash, please."  I looked at him confused and he said, "All right then.  That will be a donation! Have a good one!"  He left and I grabbed the controller to complete my task.  I could not find the video game's character.  

My dream again, tried to fade and did the same recovery ability with success.  I was starting to get mad.  The dream was too long and trying to end and I was not done.  I felt a chill around my body and I realized I was inside the game.  The ground was covered by snow and it was snowing.  The place looked quite creepy, but at the same time, it looked very X-Mas.  I knew I was in Who's Ville.  I saw a Who's entering his house and it was very dark outside.  I told to my self about how I was going to steal all the presents. I did not feel like entering home by home.  I tried to make all the presents to come out the homes from the chimney.  I soon started to see colored wrapped boxes... a tone of them, flying from the homes, to me.  To make sure I had success, I hit the ground to break the houses.  The houses broke and they were totally empty.  Not even furniture, however, a few of them had Who's inside.  

I was wondering how the hell I was going to carry all the gifts.  I suddenly saw a huge DC next to me.  He wore a black cape and had a very mean look.  He had claws and a black face.  He had vampire teeth and red eyes.  He took my stolen presents and flew away.  He was very far in no time and I was upset.  My dream again started to fade and I allowed it to end.  Four out of five of my senses were gone, but I still felt the chill.  I realized there was still chance to recover it.  I felt double consciousness, as I felt my body in bed, but I focused really hard, it was a long dream and I had to end it with success.  

I was in a huge room on the top of a mountain.  It was snowing hard and there was a dense fog.  The vampire had the presents behind him and he was laughing.  I approached at him but he attacked me. I avoided his attacks and saw a metallic barrel.  I grabbed it and it had some sort of liquid inside.  I rose it and aimed at the vampire.  The vampire's face was black and metallic.  He had a very mean look but I was not afraid as I was dreaming it.  I approached more at him and he said, "Its fine.  Do not throw that at him, get your stupid presents."  The presents were piled up in a small cart and I was super happy.  I was about to leave to grab the presents, however, I grabbed snow from the ground, made a ball and threw it at the Vampire's face.  I was more happy as I felt that the first task was now properly done.  Dream once more started to fade, I was very close to awakening, but I could stay in the dream.  The clarity was not very good, and I did another RC to make sure I was grounded in the dream.  The clarity increased a little. 

I was at the top of Mount Crumpit.  I could see Who's Ville from there.  It was funny because all the houses were all fine now and it did not look as creepy. The quality of the dream decreased and started to drop, so I just tossed the cart down the mountain.  I was not sure if just tossing was fine or if I needed to destroy them. When the cart was going down, I made a fireball and blew up the presents to make sure I did not miss a thing.

Now that I was done with both tasks I attempted to Astral Project from the lucid, but I knew I was going to fail as the dream quality now was minimum.  

Before I even attempted, I had a FA in my room.  I could not see but I felt my wife and someone else was trying to wake me up.  I could not move in bed, I could hear only my wife's voice.  I woke up for real.

----------


## Baron Samedi

But, I like Who's!

***

Wow, Percy! What is your technique for staying in a dream?

----------


## PercyLucid

Honestly, no idea  ::lol::   Spinning never work and when I rubbed hands once, it only ended the dream faster.  I think I just concentrate really hard on the dream and if I loose vision I tried hard to open my dream eyes.  Other technique that I know it works (done in a recent dream) is flying very high (to space) and try to come back like a Meteor. Usually the sense of immense speed gets me back into the dream.

----------


## ruba

It used to be my favorite movie back when I was only about 8 yrs old (I live in Belgium)!  ::D: 
I am definitely going to try these the next time I get lucid, cool tasks!
Also, PercyLucid's story was really awesome!

----------


## Wristblade56

cool advanced task! i plan on taking my first Chaos Emerald from one of their Christmas trees (expecting them to be using it as one of there ornaments) and then use Chaos Control to teleport all presents to Mt. Crumpet, then myself.  :smiley:  if any kids come out thinking i'm Santa i'll use Chaos Spear on them.  ::evil::

----------


## Puffin

Hmm... I think I'm going to skip the TOTM this time around, they don't seem that exciting. That's just me though. Good luck to everyone else. ^.^

----------


## Brunor2

> Hmm... I think I'm going to skip the TOTM this time around, they don't seem that exciting. That's just me though. Good luck to everyone else. ^.^



Same here. I didn't like the last month's tasks, neither the one of this month. I'll wait until something interesting appears.

----------


## MadMonkey

I think their are interesting but I doubt I will take the time to go to whoville I have more important things to do.  :tongue2:

----------


## Perlinfalcon

> Same here. I didn't like the last month's tasks, neither the one of this month. I'll wait until something interesting appears.



I'm kind of in this camp myself. I might decide to throw a snowball just for the heck of it though, because it shouldn't distract me from my own goals. I might do it just to get some wings. I've been doing the tasks just to get into the task club and help with task selection and suggestion, but that doesn't seem to be the way it works anymore. I thought some people have had some good suggestions in there, but none of them get used.

----------


## Brunor2

> I'm kind of in this camp myself. I might decide to throw a snowball just for the heck of it though, because it shouldn't distract me from my own goals. I might do it just to get some wings. I've been doing the tasks just to get into the task club and help with task selection and suggestion, but that doesn't seem to be the way it works anymore. I thought some people have had some good suggestions in there, but none of them get used.



Yep, looks like it's the administration who decide now. When I was with my wings, I saw some suggestions too, but other tasks were used.

----------


## ninja9578

The admins have no say in what task gets chosen, I pick them.  And I do usually pick from things suggested, this time the picking was scarce so I come up with them  :smiley:

----------


## Snowboy

Sounds cool! The Who-Ville one will be hard, though, since I'm still working on clarity and stabilization.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Yep, looks like it's the administration who decide now. When I was with my wings, I saw some suggestions too, but other tasks were used.



Yeah.  We are "powerless" here...  I in fact did not like the tasks at all, even though I had a long lucid about this xD  (Ninja, I still remember very clear that vampire's face... that will be hard to forget!"

----------


## ninja9578

You know, it's already the 9th and I don't see any suggestions for next month  :wink2:

----------


## Snowboy

OK, I'll make a suggestion.

Go to New York City on New Year's Eve; watch the... er... big, metal thing drop. I forgot what it was called.  ::roll:: 

This task will take me a while... I have only become lucid for a few seconds at a time so far. At least I still have 21 nights left!  :smiley:

----------


## XeL

I have no idea what the advanced task means. I'll go for the basic one though.

----------


## Emiko

I had a really long (well, for me, anyway), really stable lucid last night.  I decided to attempt to complete the Task of the Month.  The problem I ran into was that there's no snow in my dream world!  ::lol::  I actually complained about this aloud, while I was dreaming.  I said, “I know I've lived in Southern California all my life, but _come on!_ Can't I have some imagination?” I think the absence of snow in my dream world can be explained by the absence of snow in my waking world.  I've never spent a winter in an area where it snows, so my mind can't re-create snow very easily, because I've only experienced it in real life a couple of times, so I don't know what it's like very well.  I will continue trying, though.  :smiley:

----------


## iFatal

For the TOTM do you have to complete both tasks or can you just complete one of the tasks?

----------


## Clairvoyance

I'll give these a try if I become lucid. But I have my doubts about that, even.

----------


## PercyLucid

> You know, it's already the 9th and I don't see any suggestions for next month



Lol.... yeah... I am lonely at the Lucid Task Club.

The bartender does not even request my V.I.P. card anymore.  She knows I am a regular and most of my drinks at the Lucid Task Club are on the house.

Come one people, the basic one at least is easy. If you live in a city where it snows, think about your neighborhood and try to make that your last thought before going to sleep.  As easy as that... turn lucid and throw the snowball to any DC you see. I want some company here!

As I said, I even surprised myself, specially with the bad start I had (throwing ice instead of snow and dream trying to end) but I guess my will-to-have the wings it is to powerful. I think the latest it took me to complete one of these, was one task that it was done on the 4th.





> For the TOTM do you have to complete both tasks or can you just complete one of the tasks?



One or both is fine. Silver pair of wings for basic, golden pain of wings for advance.  Both pairs of wings for both task.  You will gain access to the lucid club if you get at least *one* pair of wings.

----------


## Spenner

Hmm... the last time I felt snow in a lucid dream, it was like steel wool for some reason, and kept turning into dust after a few moment :l this would be a tricky one bahaha. Like one of those pathetic snowballs made from the really powdery snow that never gets more than 3 meters in front of you :/

----------


## Baron Samedi

Fail TOTM

I am on the Moon. Hey Raven! I shout. Raven appears. I pick up some Moon dust, and make a dustball and throw it at her. She turns it into a puffball before it hits her. I summon a mound of icy moon dust balls, and throw them at her with windmill arms. She makes a reverse tornado that is spinning horizontally and I fail to hit her. 

Nomad! What are you doing?

Task of the Month! Task of the Month!

What are you talking about?

I don't know. Let's go look at the koi fish.

Okay.

We stare at the koi fish in the koi pond in the Biodome. They look so real, I completely lose whatever shred of lucidity I had.

----------


## LimboCity

Extract from my last DJ entry. 




> I tried FILDing but I fell asleep. 
> 
> I was in my primary school staff room (for the 100th time) and I looked at my hands and did a fingercount. Everything was normal.
> 
> Something made me look at my hand again, it was still normal, but I said "This is a dream". I went outside the room to a balcony and remembered the snowball Task of the Month, so I tried to pick up some snow from nowhere, but when I threw it, nothing came out of my hand. 
> 
> I went down the stairs to a grass quadrangle, and I made snow appear on the grass, I picked it up and made it into a ball and threw it at someone. Ive never felt real snow before so it felt like the ice in a freezer.



My first task completed :3 
And it's my birthday tomorrow, so this was an excellent present =D

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hey although i love my wings i didnt do this months task, so please take them away  

Or just let me keep them cause ill be doing these tasks!!*

----------


## MadMonkey

I had a lucid but for some reason I thought the task of the month was to eat pizza so I did. When I woke up I was like WTF NO!  :Picard face palm: 

Oh and btw you never took away my wings.  :tongue2:

----------


## WhiteFusion

I don't remember too much of what my dream was about before it was lucid, it wasnt too vivid and didnt make sense so ill start from when i became lucid!

I floated higher and higher in the air while i was thrashing my legs around.  Wow it's a dream!  I then took control of my flight and flew over a snowy mountain on the side of an old playground i used to play on as a child.  Someone was in the gravel lot calling for me, so i flew down to the ground which had a new blanket of snow on it.  I didn't know who they were but i guess we were friends and they were talking to me.  I remembered the task of the month and started packing down a snowball.  My dad appeared on the lot and started yelling at me asking me what i was doing, he told me not to hit my brother with a snowball.  This DC didnt look like my brother though! Oh well, i tried to throw the snowball at him but he dodged it.  He picked up one and threw it perpendicular to me.  Stupid dream character, i thought.  I tried again but he ran out of the way before it hit him.  I didnt get frustrated, i just picked up a snowball and chased him around until he stopped running, i threw it at him and it crumbled all over him! Yes! I dont think im going to try that other task yet, maybe for another time, i thought.  I picked up a snowball and ate it, it wasn't like any real snowball at all, it was hard to describe.  After eating some snow i decided i would make it blizzard because ive never done that before!  It started so lightly snow then it became thicker and thicker, soon i couldnt see anything! Then i opened my eyes to wake up.

----------


## Snowboy

I am having so many lucids lately BUT NO FUCKING SNOW!!!  :Pissed: 

Still attempting to perform the basic TOTM. Don't have enough experience to do the advanced.  ::roll::

----------


## Alter

Finished the task of the month. Posted the dream in my DJ Here.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job Alter  ::D:

----------


## Alter

> Nice job Alter



 Thanks ^^
Just wondering but where is the Lucid Task Club at? Always looking for more difficult challenges.

----------


## Samsara

Completed the task on 15/12/10.

I found myself in my house and remembered the MILD induction technique I had practiced before falling asleep, and became lucid. After staring at my hands for a few seconds, I went outside where there was already snow on the ground (most probably due to all the heavy snow that week). Walking down my street I found a man who was sweeping in the middle of the road. Seeing him, I managed to 'summon' a snowball in my hand and I threw it at him. He was very sad that I threw it at him, and I felt a little guilty afterwards. ^^

----------


## Emiko

> Thanks ^^
> Just wondering but where is the Lucid Task Club at? Always looking for more difficult challenges.



The Lucid Task Club is a subforum accessible to people who have completed a Task of the Month and who have asked to get in (instructions are in the "What to do after completing your lucid task" stickied thread in this forum). More challenges can be found in the Lucidity Power Trials Club thread.

----------


## ninja9578

> Thanks ^^
> Just wondering but where is the Lucid Task Club at? Always looking for more difficult challenges.



You should see it now.

----------


## Puffin

I did the basic task!  :woohoo: 





> It was pretty dark outside. I'm guessing it was about midnight, but it wasn't too dark because of illumination from street lights. I was walking down some sidewalk in a neighborhood with a few people; there weren't any fences, just houses blocked here and there like normal. There was snow on the ground.
> 
> The people I was walking with were my friend from school, and Rorschach from Watchmen. He wasn't wearing his mask, but he was wearing his trench coat and hat. I have no idea what my friend was wearing.
> 
> I suddenly became lucid after walking for a few minutes, and saw the snow. Immediately I knew this would be a good time to complete the basic task of the month - to hit a DC with a snowball. I figured hitting my friend wouldn't be as interesting as Rorschach, so I picked up a clump of snow (which felt more like the fake stuff) and tossed it at him. The ball didn't break, but instead it just fell to the ground as it whacked against his hat, which fell off.



Full entry:
Snowballing Rorshach and Flying - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## dakotahnok

*The dream starts and all i see is white. I think of the task of the month and make it to where the white turns into snow and i see a village around me. Everything looks old and yet futureistic. The howses were small and not square it was more oblong. 

Im only weraring a black T-Shirt and pants but i dont feel cold. I walk forward and around a little building. Jazz music is playing but all the windows are dark. I find a big ben of gifts, all of them were wrapped. I start pushing the giant bin up over a hill. When i get to the top I see a much larger mountain. 

I think to myself "now this is the mountain everyone is talking about". I take a step back from the bin and i see that its now a lot bigger than it was a few sdeconds ago. 

I use TK and lift the bin onto the tip of the large mountain. It is literally balancing on the tip like it would a cartoon. 

Now that i have found a way to fly. (about 6 lucids ago) i imagine using TK on myself and lifting me to my destination. 

I fly to the bin, im really stiff and i feel like one of thoose dreams that you are trying to get away from something but you bare stuck. Anyway i get on top of the bin and think that it would be a lot funner to ride the bin of presents too its doom than just watch it slide down the hill. 

I rock back and forth untill the bin starts down the hill. At first the speed starts rising gradually but the more i go the faster i go. There is a bit of a cliff and then a straight fall. I hit the ramb and even though it was a small one the stupid dream logic made me fly. I went soaring over all of the who houses. Looking at the village from above it now has a bunch of christmas decorations and looks a little larger. 

There is another mountain right in front of me. I jump off of the bin and watch it clam into the mountain. Boxes smash and metal tangles. There is a large crunch and then i hit the mountain. I start spinning and getting disoriantated. Then i wake up. I go into annother lucid using DEILD.*

----------


## LucidApprentice

Easy is boring and the hard overly complex. Interesting dreams though...

 Hopefully next month will be good enough to help with my resolution: Lucid Dream again.

----------


## Puffin

Wings wings wings!  :Oh noes:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Puffin


Wings wings wings! 



I didnt get my wings eather.*

----------


## LimboCity

Neither  :Sad: 
Oh well, it's 2011 and looking forward to a fresh TOTY and TOTM!!

----------


## Mediabat

Countdown to new tasks and a new year!

----------


## Amity

***    [Awake] * *-**  [Dream] * *-**  [Lucid]   * *- [Questions] *
In real life, I have been very sick for the last few days and had just come home from hospital on New Years Eve. I was expecting a house-call from some nurses the following morning.

As I slept through the last hours of 2010, I dreamt that it was morning and the nurses had arrived. 
The non-lucid dream details are a bit hazy, but I remember the situation getting pretty uncomfortable and hectic - there were a lot more medical staff than I was expecting; all male, and none of them were acting very nicely so I felt stressed and scared. I remember they started trying to lecture me about religion, among other things. I realised that it was a bit unrealistic so I tried to do a reality check by looking at my hands, but one of the nurses grabbed me and restrained me before I could. So I closed my mouth and blocked my nose (with no hands) and tried to inhale, and sure enough, I could still breathe...

I realised I was dreaming, so I focused my mind on making all the nurses freeze and become neutral, and they did, so I was safe and no longer restrained. 
Then I experienced something I never have when becoming lucid before, because at that moment, I felt myself being sucked from my own body backwards into blackness, and then I re-appeared in another room in my house with a simplified version of my own body standing in front of me (facing me.) *****
I wish I had stayed and experimented with this more, but I was mainly concerned about trying to change the setting from my house, because I still had uncomfortable feelings about the medical staff being in the other room and didnt want to slip back into a nightmare.
It has been a few months since my last lucid dream so I was really struggling to change my location. I was able to change the scene briefly a couple of times by covering and uncovering my eyes, but as soon as I started moving anywhere, it would change back to my house again. I was getting really frustrated and tried to focus in more before I woke up.
I walked around a corner to my front door and remembered reading about December's _Task of the Month: hit a dream character with a snowball,_ and decided there would be snow behind the door.
I opened it and sure enough, there was snow, and a few random people standing around in my front yard, all fairly neutral-looking. I walked outside and quickly scooped up some snow and made a snowball (surprisingly easily, considering I have never seen real snow) and threw it at the closest dream character - a stocky, middle-aged man, dressed like a plumber. He laughed when the snowball hit him and seemed to enjoy it. I saw that I was wearing snow gloves and still had a bit of snow remaining in one hand, and wasn't quite sure what to do next. I walked up to the plumber man and he didn't do much, so I ruffled his hair with the snow still in my hand as a joke... He didn't like that as much and got a bit grumpy.

I don't remember what happened after that, or how I woke up... I think there was a loud noise that brought me out suddenly, but I made sure to jot down some notes so I could write about it today.

It was definitely a great start to the year, since my resolution is to start lucid dreaming regularly again!
(More info about my history of lucid dreaming in my profile bio.)
I'm looking forward to refining my skills this year... here's to many more lucid dreams to come!  :Happy: 

***** Does anyone know what the deal was there? Is this a common experience? What would you suggest trying if it happens in the future?

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!

----------

